# ohci1394 and udev

## Mark Clegg

Has anybody got IEEE1394 working with udev?

I'm running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6 with udev 045, ohci1393 is compiled as a module, and I've emerged libraw1394, and gscanbus(~x86).

lspci shows...

```
0000:02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
```

When I run gscanbus I get ...

```
couldn't get handle: No such file or directory

This probably means that you don't have raw1394 support in the kernel or that you haven't loaded the raw1394 module.
```

... but if I create /dev/raw1394 by hand using...

```
mknod /dev/raw1394

chmod 666 /dev/raw1394
```

...gscanbus works.

So, has anybody managed to get udev to create /dev/raw1394 for them? I can't see any 1394 rules in 50-udev.rules (which would explain it's non-creation), but can't find anything to add using udevinfo

----------

## genstef

Can you try 046 please? If it does not work, please open a bug.

----------

## dsd

actually, this is because the kernel raw1394 driver doesnt support sysfs.

i wrote a patch for this which has been submitted but not merged yet. if you want to try it, you'll need to apply all 3 from 

http://www.reactivated.net/patches/linux-kernel/2.6.9/

----------

## Mark Clegg

Thanks dsd,

I've loaded all 3 patches onto gentoo--dev-sources-2.6.9-r6, and added ohci1394 and raw1394 to modules.autoload/kernel2.6. The raw1394 device is now created automagically

----------

## davecs

I have the same problem, using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9r4. I've downloaded the patches. How do I actually go about applying them? When I double click on the patches, Kompare runs, do I need to go to a particular directory to make sure the right files get patched?

----------

## genstef

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < patch

OR:

patch -p0 < patch

-p0 is sometimes used, but not very often, you can also reversa patches:

patch -p1 -R < patch

And you can try if a patch patches cleanly before applying it:

patch -p1 --dry< patch

----------

## davecs

Hi, made the patches, did "make clean" before recompiling kernel   without devfs, rebuilt, installed, and I still cannot get a /dev/raw1394 module in place.

Any ideas?

----------

## davecs

 *Mark Clegg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... but if I create /dev/raw1394 by hand using...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

What do you use at the end of the line? I have tried:

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/raw1394 c 171 0
```

 and

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/raw1394 c 171 34
```

 and I can control the dv transport, but capture does not work. I  am in Britain where TV is PAL system. Any ideas?

EDIT: I have booted up with gentoo=noudev and I have made the first of these mknod commands and kino then works I can capture with it. However, rebooting again WITH udev, I can do exactly the same mknod line, and the transport is recognised but the incoming video is not. Am I missing something?

----------

## davecs

NOW SOLVED!

Had to do the "unstable" version of udev (udev-046), which, along with the kernel patches, worked! I thought the solutions above were either/or not both!

Now KINO is up and waltzing effortlessly!

----------

